# Transférer photos iCloud vers photothèque



## Enzo78 (14 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème au niveau de ma photothèque.
J ai changé  de téléphone en passant d un iPhone 5s vers un iPhone SE.
Au préalable j ai fait une sauvegarde iCloud.
J ai configuré mon téléphone (SE) en prenant cette sauvegarde iCloud.
Tout s est bien transféré (sms,contact,applis et mot de passe) sauf les photos.
Les photos sont bien présentes si je me connecte sur le site d iCloud mais je n ai rien dans ma photothèque.
De plus je ne vois plus l option "photo" dans les réglages iCloud sur cette iPhone ( est de lie à ce modèle de téléphone ?).
Ma question est donc la suivante : comment récupérer ou mettre toute les photos de iCloud dans ma photothèque iPhone ?

Merci d avance pour votre aide


----------



## Enzo78 (14 Juillet 2017)

Personne n a une idée?


----------



## Car.pi (22 Mars 2018)

bonjour je suis dans le meme cas que vous j'aimerais bien trouver réponse à mon probleme


----------

